# Pics of my new compact and Tac :)



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Finally got around to taking some pics

Here is my small HK family


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Excellent Pics!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

not bad :smt109 :smt109 :smt109


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking good there Gunut. I really like the looks on that compact. Good luck with them.


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

Awsome. Don't to to say anything else!


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

VERY nice pictures! I'd love to get a stainless compact too, but alas, I shall live with my black USPc.


----------

